# Mehr als nur Ballern: Diese Ego-Shooter haben das Genre geprägt



## MaxFalkenstern (28. Februar 2013)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Mehr als nur Ballern: Diese Ego-Shooter haben das Genre geprägt * gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Mehr als nur Ballern: Diese Ego-Shooter haben das Genre geprägt


----------



## Dosentier (28. Februar 2013)

Joa, das waren noch Zeiten.
Schade, dass die Zeit der Maßstäbe setzen vorbei zu sein scheint.

Zumindest im eigentlichen Sinne.
Heute geht es ja nur noch um Microtransaktionen, DLC´s, Freegaming mit Itemshops, sowie Onlinezwang.

Dort werden wohl die eigentlichen Maßstäbe im Punkto Dreistigkeit und Geldgier gesetzt.

Aber es scheint wohl zu Funktionieren.


----------



## Turican76 (28. Februar 2013)

1942 ist ein Meilenstein
Heute immernoch das beste BF.
BF3 ist nur noch ein hirnloser Rest davon

Hallife 2 der letzte gute SP Shooter.
Aber Heute kauft die Masse nur noch hirnloses ala Call of Duty


----------



## tommy301077 (28. Februar 2013)

Turican76 schrieb:


> 1942 ist ein Meilenstein
> Heute immernoch das beste BF.
> BF3 ist nur noch ein hirnloser Rest davon
> 
> ...


 
Was sich meinem Verständnis entzieht, ist, warum CoD immer wieder mit BF3 in Verbindung gebracht wird? Das sind zwei völlig andere Spiele! Während CoD nach wie vor auf kompromisslose Action im schnellen Stil sorgt, hat sich BF an die modernen Markterfordernisse angepasst und weiterentwickelt. Und die Verkaufs- und Spielerzahlen belegen, dass dies so falsch nicht gewesen sein kann. Ich für meinen Teil ziehe BF3 um Welten vor.


----------



## Vordack (28. Februar 2013)

tommy301077 schrieb:


> Was sich meinem Verständnis entzieht, ist, warum CoD immer wieder mit BF3 in Verbindung gebracht wird? Das sind zwei völlig andere Spiele! Während CoD nach wie vor auf kompromisslose Action im schnellen Stil sorgt, hat sich BF an die modernen Markterfordernisse angepasst und weiterentwickelt. Und die Verkaufs- und Spielerzahlen belegen, dass dies so falsch nicht gewesen sein kann. Ich für meinen Teil ziehe BF3 um Welten vor.


 
Vermutlich weil beide zum Genre Egoshooter gehören und in der Presse als "Konkurrenten" dargestellt werden?

War doch nciht so schwer.

..und in diesem Thema dregt es sich um Ego-Shooter, es wird quasi dazu verleitet die beiden zu vergleichen...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. Februar 2013)

Frage: Warum fehlen "Jedi Knight" und "No One Lives Forever" ?


----------



## Xaipe (28. Februar 2013)

Prey? Leute? DER Egoshooter? Innovationslevel > 9000!!!


----------



## Vordack (28. Februar 2013)

Xaipe schrieb:


> Prey? Leute? DER Egoshooter? Innovationslevel > 9000!!!


 
War aber nicht erfolgreich, wird also gerne vergessen.


----------



## tommy301077 (28. Februar 2013)

Vordack schrieb:


> Vermutlich weil beide zum Genre Egoshooter gehören und in der Presse als "Konkurrenten" dargestellt werden?
> 
> War doch nciht so schwer.
> 
> ..und in diesem Thema dregt es sich um Ego-Shooter, es wird quasi dazu verleitet die beiden zu vergleichen...



Du sgst es...die Presse stellt die beiden als Konkurrenten dar. Aber muss man das als Konsument übernehmen? Ein Posche 911 und ein McLaren F1 gehören auch beide zur Kategorie Rennwagen. Aber werden diese miteinander verglichen? Nein! Wird BF3 mit Half Life verglichen? Nein! Es nervt einfach, beide Games in einen Topf zu werfen, obwohl sie von Spielmechanik völlig unterschiedlich sind. Und dieses "Früher war Battlefield aber sooo viel besser"-Rumgeheule macht das auch nicht gerade besser. Ich kenne nur wenige Leute, welche das Ur-BF oder BF2 (trotz vorhandener DSL-Leitung) intensiv gezockt haben, aber heute bei BF3 hängen geblieben sind. Ich bin intensiv seit 2142 dabei, da dies das erste BF war, welches sich der breiten Masse geöffnet hat, ohne eine gewisse taktische Tiefe zu verlieren. Es ist immer ein Kompromiss, wenn man das breite Publikum erreichen will und dabei trotzdem auf alte Tugenden nicht verzichten möchte. Und da haben es die Macher von BF3 meiner Meinung nach ganz gut hinbekommen. CoD ist dort übers Ziel hinausgeschossen und stellt wirklich nur noch einen Moorhuhn-Abklatsch dar.


----------



## Vordack (28. Februar 2013)

tommy301077 schrieb:


> Aber muss man das als Konsument übernehmen?



Ein Großteil der Menschen sind Konsumenten. Die begnügen sich damit daß was sie irgendwo lesen als gegeben hinzunehmen. Die nehmen auf. Nur verhältnismäßig wenige sind da aktiver und setzen sich mit dem konsumierten kritisch auseinander.

Nur weil PC-Games (und andere Magazine) es so handhaben muss ich es nicht gutheissen oder akzeptieren. Mir muss dabei nur klar sein daß ich quasi gegen den Wind pinkele und von anderen selten "Recht" bekommen werde.


----------



## Spassbremse (28. Februar 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Frage: Warum fehlen "Jedi Knight" und "No One Lives Forever" ?



Hmm, ich glaube, "No one Lives Forever (2)" war einer der letzten Shooter, den ich mir gekauft und (durch)gespielt habe." 

Danach kam  nur noch "Far Cry" (fand ich nett - bis zu den Mutanten) und "Crysis", welches ich ausgeliehen, aber nie durchgespielt habe.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. Februar 2013)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Hmm, ich glaube, "No one Lives Forever (2)" war einer der letzten Shooter, den ich mir gekauft und (durch)gespielt habe."
> 
> Danach kam  nur noch "Far Cry" (fand ich nett - bis zu den Mutanten) und "Crysis", welches ich ausgeliehen, aber nie durchgespielt habe.


NOLF: Wird mal wieder Zeit für einen weiblichen Egoshooter-Helden, mit Schirm, Charme und... Naja, "Melonen" eben... ^^

 Hätte es keinen Savegame-Patch gegeben, ich hätte vor Frust gegen diese Dinger glatt aufgegeben. Sonst war "Far Cry" top.

Crysis: Durchspielen, mein Herr. Die Weiläufigkeit und Gegner-KI entschädigt für die nicht preisverdächtige Story.


----------



## Turican76 (28. Februar 2013)

tommy301077 schrieb:


> Was sich meinem Verständnis entzieht, ist, warum CoD immer wieder mit BF3 in Verbindung gebracht wird? .



Früher war es mal so,dass BF ein komplett anderes Gameplay hatte,unzwar anspruchvolles und glaubwürdiger
Doch BF3 ist zu90% CoD Gameplay mit Fahrzeuge.Nach BF2 wurde die Serie Stück für Stück anspruchsloser.

Hohle Shooter bringen mehr Geld ein,leider.


----------



## Blackxdragon87 (28. Februar 2013)

also Crysis dürfte auch noch in die sparte


----------



## tommy301077 (28. Februar 2013)

Turican76 schrieb:


> Früher war es mal so,dass BF ein komplett anderes Gameplay hatte,unzwar anspruchvolles.
> Doch BF3 ist zu90% CoD Gameplay mit Fahrzeuge.Nach BF2 wurde die Serie Stück für Stück anspruchsloser.
> 
> Hohle Shooter bringen mehr Geld ein,leider.



Und dieser Anspruch war nun mal nicht massenkompatibel. Was durchaus verständlich ist. Ich für meinen Teil möchte am Abend mehrere Runden mit meinen Freunden spielen und nicht nur eine taktisch ausgeklügelte. Und deine 90% sind meiner Meinung nach zu hoch gegriffen, da ich mich z.B. mit CoD im MP nie richtig anfreunden konnte, da es in der Beziehung wirklich nur hohles Geballer ist. Aber an einem Punkt kann ich mitgehen...nämlich, dass der Commander wieder eingeführt werden sollte. Das war für mich einer der Punkte bei 2142, welcher mir heute fehlt. Aber die Grundzüge der alten BF-Teile sind immer noch vorhanden und sicherlich auch massenkompatibel ausbaubar. Deswegen ist BF3 aber noch lange kein schlechtes Spiel, sondern weitaus besser, wie es der "dummen" Masse von Veteranen der ersten Stunde gern vermittelt werden will.


----------



## Spassbremse (28. Februar 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> NOLF: Wird mal wieder Zeit für einen weiblichen Egoshooter-Helden, mit Schirm, Charme und... Naja, "Melonen" eben... ^^
> 
> Hätte es keinen Savegame-Patch gegeben, ich hätte vor Frust gegen diese Dinger glatt aufgegeben. Sonst war "Far Cry" top.
> 
> Crysis: Durchspielen, mein Herr. Die Weiläufigkeit und Gegner-KI entschädigt für die nicht preisverdächtige Story.



Ich fand die Gegner K.I. im Vergleich zu Far Cry jetzt eigentlich eher enttäuschend. Ich weiß gar nicht warum, aber das Ding hat mich nicht überzeugt. Ich fand auch diese Nanosuits "doof", ich stehe dann doch eher auf Underdogs im Hawaiihemd, die sich durch Gegnerhorden ballern.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. Februar 2013)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Ich fand die Gegner K.I. im Vergleich zu Far Cry jetzt eigentlich eher enttäuschend. Ich weiß gar nicht warum, aber das Ding hat mich nicht überzeugt. Ich fand auch diese Nanosuits "doof", ich stehe dann doch eher auf Underdogs im Hawaiihemd, die sich durch Gegnerhorden ballern.


 Iiieeeh ! Hawai-Hemd mag ich eigentlich gar nicht, aber leider konnte man Hr. Carver keinen anderen Dress verpassen. 

Den Nanosuit finde ich dagegen goil. Die tollste Kluft überhaupt. Ich liebe Zukunftsvisionen wie diese...


----------



## tommy301077 (28. Februar 2013)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Ich fand die Gegner K.I. im Vergleich zu Far Cry jetzt eigentlich eher enttäuschend. Ich weiß gar nicht warum, aber das Ding hat mich nicht überzeugt. Ich fand auch diese Nanosuits "doof", ich stehe dann doch eher auf Underdogs im Hawaiihemd, die sich durch Gegnerhorden ballern.


 
Sicherlich eine Einstellungssache, aber damals wars ein neues Setting mit neuen Möglichkeiten. Einfach einen Jeep auf die Gener schmeißen und fertig! Damals hat die Physik-Engine erstmal richtig Sinn gemacht und der Nanosuite neue taktische Möglichkeiten eröffnet. Es war schon aufregend, eine Basis möglichst ohne Aufsehen im Tarnmodus und nur mit dem Messer zu säubern...Sam Fischer lässt grüßen!


----------



## Spassbremse (28. Februar 2013)

tommy301077 schrieb:


> Sam Fischer lässt grüßen!



DEN find' ich gut. Allerdings den alten, der "neue" ist mir dann doch viel zu actionlastig. 

Aber Splinter Cell ist ja 3rd-Person, zählt vermutlich also nicht.


----------



## tommy301077 (28. Februar 2013)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Aber Splinter Cell ist ja 3rd-Person, zählt vermutlich also nicht.



Ähm...vermutlich nicht.


----------



## der-jan (28. Februar 2013)

Turican76 schrieb:


> 1942 ist ein Meilenstein
> Heute immernoch das beste BF.



als 1942 rauskam war das für mich ein simples zusammenlegen der spielidee der tribes serie und der half life mod day of defeat 
einem battlefield 2 würde ich eher zuschreiben diese welle des "modernen settings" wirklich gestartet zu haben - nicht erst cod 4
obwohl "modernes setting" gab es ja auch schon ewig (sof, delta force reihe, op flashpoint und wie sie alle hießen

half life 2 war ein fantastischer verkaufserfolg aber es hat in meinen augen nichts geprägt - weder kann ich mich an etwas markentes erinner das es nicht schon im vorgänger (der wirklich prägend war) gab (wie den einsatz der skripte usw) noch fällt mir etwas aus hl2 ein was ich später in ähnlicher form bei anderen spielen wieder gesehen habe - und wo ich sagte - ah - die haben die inspiration aus hl2 - daher ist hl2 für mich kein prägendes spiel - es ist ein großes und berühmtes spiel - aber hat im genre keine spuren hinterlassen


----------



## Rollora (28. Februar 2013)

ausgerechnet der Moorhuhnshooter COD4 ist bei der Kategorie "mehr als nur Ballern" dabei?
LOL?
Und Spiele wie STALKER, Spec Ops, Prey, NOLF, Fear etc fehlen?
Gerade der Open World Shooter, STALKER, geniale Atmosphäre, Open World, Rollenspielelemente.
Was ist mit dem original Far Cry (ich meine jetzt nicht die Grafidkemo Crysis, welches ein Far Cry 2.0 hätte werden sollen aber ein Far Cry 0.5 mit schöner Grafik geworden ist)? Far Cry setzte damals Standards in KI, Gameplay (Open World, jedes Lager musste vorher überlegt anders ausgeschaltet werden, Paragliden und benutzbare Fahrzeuge, Tauchgänge und Bootsfahrten 
System Shock??? Operation Flashpoint? ARMA?

Schon wieder so eine FAIL Galerie... völlig lieblos recherchiert.
Letztes mal habe ich um eine ehrliche Antwort gebeten, aber da kam dann nie was...
http://forum.pcgames.de/kommentare-...inhalte-sind-ihr-geld-wert-2.html#post9553124


----------



## Eagle-23 (28. Februar 2013)

Soldier of Fortune


----------



## DirtYSeCreT (28. Februar 2013)

Turican76 schrieb:


> Früher war es mal so,dass BF ein komplett anderes Gameplay hatte,unzwar anspruchvolles und glaubwürdiger
> Doch BF3 ist zu90% CoD Gameplay mit Fahrzeuge.Nach BF2 wurde die Serie Stück für Stück anspruchsloser.
> 
> Hohle Shooter bringen mehr Geld ein,leider.


Wie kommt man eigentlich darauf, BF3 mit COD gleichzusetzen? Manchmal muss man sich Frage ob die Leute wirklich gar keine Ahnung haben. Spiel mal BOII und BF3, da liegen Welten dazwischen. Und außerdem konnte das gemotze dieser angeblichen BF2-Pros schon bei Release von BF3 keiner mehr hören... Haben die Leute wirklich gehofft, da kommt ein BF2 in neuer Optik oder was? Ist ja schlimm, wenn man in Spielen keine Neuerungen mehr reinbringen darf, zumal man sich in BF3 auch nur an aktueller Militärtechnik orientiert. Soll man also absichtlich Dinge verändern nur damit es glaubwürdiger erscheint (klingt schon hohl wenn man es formuliert)? 
BF3 ist wirklich ein guter Shooter, mal abgesehen vom teilweise nicht nachvollziehbarem Patching seitens DICE, was aber auch teilen der Community geschuldet ist. Auf jeden Fall ist das Spiel weitaus anspruchsvoller, als jedes COD nach COD2, schon allein weil es keine hirnverbrannten Killstreaks gibt. Und übrigens, BF3 ist nicht an Maps wie Metro zu messen, für echtes BF-Feeling stehen die großen Maps.
Also wenn du nochmal Spiele alà BF2 oder BF42 haben willst, musst du wohl hoffen, dass BF5 wieder in der Vergangenheit angesiedelt wird, ansonsten ist das mit dem technologischem Fortschritt nicht vereinbar.

BTT mir fehlen hier eher noch COD und COD2, gerade der 2.Teil war wohl die Grundlage für eine ganze Serie von derartigen Spielen.

mfg Mumpitz


----------



## tastenklopper (28. Februar 2013)

Schwache Zusammenstellung. Zu viele wichtige Shooter fehlen. *Modern Warfare *bietet nicht mehr als _gut inszeniertes _Geballer. Prägend war nur der Erfolg der Reihe.

Wo ist *Prey*? Innovativer Sci-Fi-Shooter mit Portalen und einer genial gestalteten Spielwelt. Das legendäre *NoOne Lives Forever *wurde ebenfalls vergessen: Erstklassige Shooter-Action mit Hirn und Witz.  *Far Cry*: Hübsche Shooter-Abenteuer mit großen Levels made in Germany. Wenn *Deus Ex *dabei ist, muss auch *System Shock 2 *rein. Im Bereich der Multiplayer-Shooter gehört natürlich auch *Battlefield 1942 *dazu. Als Prototypen des modernen Kriegsgeballers könnte man noch *Medal of Honor: Allied Assault *und *Soldier of Fortune 2 *nennen. Keine Innovationsgranaten, sondern reine Dauerfeuer-Shooter mit Militär-Hintergrund: Gibts heute immer noch.

Es gibt noch mehr nennenswerte Ego-Shooter, die hier noch in den Kommentaren auftauchen werden.


----------



## Schalkmund (28. Februar 2013)

Ich würde auch sagen BF1942 gehört da mit rein, schon wenn allein Mod-Community denkt, eine bessere gab es nirgends. Da wurde auf der Basis des ersten Teils  schon alles was noch auf professioneller Eben kommen sollte, durch coole Mods vorweggenommen, ob nun Vietnam (EOD), Modern Warefare (DC) bis hin zu Schlachtfeldern der Zukunft oder Star Wars und viele andere ausgefallene Settings an die sich bis heute kein Entwickler heranwagt wie Piraten oder erste Weltkrieg.


----------



## F3inkost (28. Februar 2013)

DayZ hat hier mal garnix verloren!


----------



## der-jan (28. Februar 2013)

tastenklopper schrieb:


> Das legendäre *NoOne Lives Forever *wurde ebenfalls vergessen..


es geht nicht darum welche spiele einzelnen leuten besonders gut gefallen haben sondern welche spiele das genre geprägt haben und gerade bei der entwicklung der 3 spiele aus dem "nolf setting" sieht man eindeutig - das nicht die spiele das genre geprägt haben sondern umgekehrt - nolf hat nicht andere spiele beeinflußt - sondern nolf2 wurden eher den anderen spielen angepaßt und dann ganz am ende mit contact jack... da sah man daß die entwickler selbst alles über bord geworfen hatten was nolf besonders gemacht hatte und statt dessen versucht etwas zu machen wo sie der meinung wären "das paßt jetzt zur derzeitige mode des genres...
daher nein - nolf hat nicht das genre geprägt sondern die serie wurde (leider) vom genre geprägt


----------



## HitmanFan (28. Februar 2013)

Genau genommen wurde so ziemlich jedes Genre von "Call of Duty" beeinflusst. 
Immerhin setzen immer mehr Spiele, aus den verschiedensten Genres, auf die volle Action Breitseite, nur um ansatzweise "CoD"-Absätze zu generieren. 

Traurig, aber wahr.


----------



## Rollora (28. Februar 2013)

HitmanFan schrieb:


> Genau genommen wurde so ziemlich jedes Genre von "Call of Duty" beeinflusst.
> Immerhin setzen immer mehr Spiele, aus den verschiedensten Genres, auf die volle Action Breitseite, nur um ansatzweise "CoD"-Absätze zu generieren.
> 
> Traurig, aber wahr.


 genauer gesagt gabs das dauergeballere schon 5 Jahre vor COD, also COD hat mal mit sicherheit absolut nix beeinflusst, außer das scheiß Autohealing massenmarkttauglich gemacht...


----------



## Shadow_Man (28. Februar 2013)

*Operation Flashpoint*: Es hat dem Genre nicht nur mehr Realismus gebracht, sondern das ganze gepaart mit einer offenen Welt. Dazu war es eines der ersten Spiele (vielleicht sogar das erste?) bei dem man im MP zu Lande, in der Luft und im Wasser kämpfen konnte.

Ich würde auch noch *Ghost Recon* und *Rainbow Six* mit reinnehmen, weil sie das Untergenre der Taktik-Shooter wesentlich geprägt haben.


----------



## der-jan (28. Februar 2013)

Rollora schrieb:


> genauer gesagt gabs das dauergeballere schon 5 Jahre vor COD, also COD hat mal mit sicherheit absolut nix beeinflusst, außer das scheiß Autohealing massenmarkttauglich gemacht...


 
 hmm eigentlich gab es ja "autoheal" schon vorher in ein paar weltraumshootern (halo, mace griffin etc) wo halt irgendwelche schilde sich nach ner weile regenerierten - aber seit cod haben das halt auch ganz normale weltkriegssoldaten irgendwie gekonnt - d.h. seit cod 2 haben die spieler sich gesagt - ach kack drauf ob das natürlich und logisch ist - wir akzeptieren das so  - ich glaube das war der große verdienst von cod


----------



## BornToBeHere (28. Februar 2013)

Ich finde echt das PCGames endlich mal, wenn das Stichword CoD4 fällt, den Promod erwähnen sollte.
Nur wegen diesem Mod ist das Spiel so unendlich erfolgreich geworden und meiner Meinung nach immer noch der beste Shooter (wenn auch gemodded) auf dem Markt!


----------



## Sweem (1. März 2013)

Was für mich noch reingehört: Duke Nukem 3d, Quake, FarCry, Crisys


----------



## Maiernator (2. März 2013)

Die Moral des Threads.
Früher war alles besser, gesprochen von meist  unter 30 Jährigen.
Vergesst nicht, euch nen Krückstock zu kaufen.
Es gab schon immer den Anspruch zwischen Kunst und Profit. Manche Spiele erfüllen den Anspruch der Kunst alleine und verkaufen sich deshalb oft miserabel. Andere sind nur dazu da um Profit zu generieren. Einige schaffen den Spagat.
Das war aber in den 80/90er nicht anders als heutzutage. Vllt hat sich die Akzeptanz verschoben, aber darüber kann man nur mutmaßen.
Ohne wirkliche empirische Daten oder Studien, ist es pseudowissenschaftliches Geschwafel auf Stammtisch Niveau.


----------



## der-jan (2. März 2013)

Maiernator schrieb:


> Die Moral des Threads.
> Früher war alles besser, gesprochen von meist  unter 30 Jährigen.
> Vergesst nicht euch nen Krückstock zu kaufen.
> Es gab schon immer den Anspruch zwischen Kunst und Profit. Manche Spiele erfüllen den Anspruch der Kunst alleine und verkaufen sich deshalb oft miserabel. Andere sind nur dazu da um Profit zu generieren. Einige schaffen den Spagat.
> ...



da ist nicht viel freude gerade in deinem leben? 
dein ganzes posting ist komplett daneben - wenn leute hier titel nennen die etwas älter sind - dann hat das nicht den hintergrund "früher war alles besser" sondern es geht darum "welcher shooter hat das genre gepägt" d.h, welcher shooter hat was neues gebracht was dann im genre spuren hinterlassen hat - es ist nur logisch daß da ältere titel genannt werden, denn natürlich sind viele sachen, die das shootergenre maßgeblich geprägt haben eher vor einiger zeit schon "das erste mal auftaucht" naja und außerdem braucht es ja auch immer einen gewissen zeitlichen abstand um zu sagen - ja das hat im nachhinein gesehen wirklich das genre gepägt...

weiß nicht wie bei dir gerade das wetter draußen ist - hier in köln sieht man seit tagen mal wieder sowas wie nen blauen himmel und es ist samstag - ich wünsch dir echt - daß du recht bald was findest, daß dich aufmuntert - denn weiter solche zornige postings zu verfassen bringt niemanden was - denn sie sind halt nicht mal gut geschrieben und auch nicht gründlich genug überlegt

schönen samstag


----------



## Maiernator (2. März 2013)

Früher war es mal so,dass BF ein komplett anderes Gameplay hatte,unzwar anspruchvolles und glaubwürdiger
Doch BF3 ist zu90% CoD Gameplay mit Fahrzeuge.Nach BF2 wurde die Serie Stück für Stück anspruchsloser.

Hohle Shooter bringen mehr Geld ein,leider.
Joa, das waren noch Zeiten.
Schade, dass die Zeit der Maßstäbe setzen vorbei zu sein scheint.

qed

Danke dir für deinen fröhlichen Post.


----------



## shippy74 (2. März 2013)

Für mich waren besondere Shooter: Serious Sam, Starship Troopers,Prey, Die Ghost Reacon Reihe dazu zähle ich auch Rainbow Six, Borderlands Teil1  und Operation Flashpoint, Alles Klasse Shooter die man immer mal auspacken kann um ne Runde zu Spielen. 
Far Cry 1 fand ich bis zu den Monstern auch Super,danach hab ich es deinstalliert und nie wieder angerührt,das hat alles bis zu dem Punkt in meinen Augen kaputt gemacht. Keine Ahnung warum das alle so Gut Fanden. Die KI der Menschlichen Gegner waren Top aber danach kam in meinen Augen nichts mehr.


----------



## Enisra (2. März 2013)

der-jan schrieb:


> "welcher shooter hat das genre gepägt" d.h, welcher shooter hat was neues gebracht was dann im genre spuren hinterlassen hat - es ist nur logisch daß da ältere titel genannt werden, denn natürlich sind viele sachen, die das shootergenre maßgeblich geprägt haben eher vor einiger zeit schon "das erste mal auftaucht" naja und außerdem braucht es ja auch immer einen gewissen zeitlichen abstand um zu sagen - ja das hat im nachhinein gesehen wirklich das genre gepägt...


 
vorallem sollte man auch noch mal bedenken, das es halt auch immer schwerer wird was wirklich neues zu erfinden, das es nicht schon gab


----------



## OldShatterhand (2. März 2013)

shippy74 schrieb:


> Für mich waren besondere Shooter: Starship Troopers


 was war denn daran besonders, ausser dass es grottenschlecht war?


----------



## shippy74 (2. März 2013)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> was war denn daran besonders, ausser dass es grottenschlecht war?


 

Grottenschlecht?? Naja keine Ahnung aber ich fand das Game echt unterhaltsam, gerade das Ballern duch Massen an Gegnern macht immer mal Spaß, nicht immer muss ein Spiel "Anspruch" haben  um gut zu sein. Bin auch ein Fan vom Film und da man gewisse Stellungen verteidigen musste gegen die Horden an Bugs, eben wie im Film, fand ich persönlich das Spiel Top, hab es auch 4 oder 5 mal Durchgespielt. War halt genau so wie ich es erwartet hatte




Enisra schrieb:


> vorallem sollte man auch noch mal bedenken, das es halt auch immer schwerer wird was wirklich neues zu erfinden, das es nicht schon gab



Naja Ideen gibt es da schon, ich warte seid Jahren mal auf ein Spiel ähnlich wie Fallout wo man zb im WW2 Setting Spielt, Spionage betreibt, der Résistance hilft und und und. Das wäre echt mal Klasse, was weiß ich in ganz Deutschland halt rum rennen aufgaben erledigen und zum Finale dem Führer ne Bombe unters Kopfkissen zu legen oder sowas in der Art. Gibt da noch einiges an Sachen die nicht umgesetzt wurden oder werden.


----------



## darkfuneral (8. März 2013)

Für mich gehört Tribes-2 ganz klar auch dazu.


----------



## der-jan (8. März 2013)

shippy74 schrieb:


> Naja Ideen gibt es da schon, ich warte seid Jahren mal auf ein Spiel ähnlich wie Fallout wo man zb im WW2 Setting Spielt, Spionage betreibt, der Résistance hilft und und und. Das wäre echt mal Klasse, was weiß ich in ganz Deutschland halt rum rennen aufgaben erledigen und zum Finale dem Führer ne Bombe unters Kopfkissen zu legen oder sowas in der Art. Gibt da noch einiges an Sachen die nicht umgesetzt wurden oder werden.


 ne art gta/mafia im ww2 setting hatte es zumindest schon gegeben - nur war es nicht erfolgreich - hieß sabotage


----------



## jael (8. März 2013)

Sagt mal, was ist das denn für ne komische Liste? Kein System Shock 2, kein Crysis, kein Duke Nukem? Da dürft ihr gerne nochmal nachliefern.

Und ein paar Titel haben dort bestimmt nichts verloren in der Kategorie "haben das Genre geprägt". 

Da seh ich ja noch eher Titel wie Star Wars - Jedi Knights, Deadspace oder Serious Sam als wichtiger und nachhaltiger. Und Doom 3 fehlt auch, einer der wichtigsten Shooter überhaupt.


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (8. März 2013)

jael schrieb:


> Sagt mal, was ist das denn für ne komische Liste? Kein System Shock 2, kein Crysis, kein Duke Nukem? Da dürft ihr gerne nochmal nachliefern.
> 
> Und ein paar Titel haben dort bestimmt nichts verloren in der Kategorie "haben das Genre geprägt".
> 
> Da seh ich ja noch eher Titel wie Star Wars - Jedi Knights, Deadspace oder Serious Sam als wichtiger und nachhaltiger. Und Doom 3 fehlt auch, einer der wichtigsten Shooter überhaupt.


 
Wo hat denn bitte Crysis das Genre geprägt?


----------



## stawacz (8. März 2013)

Marten-Broadcloak schrieb:


> Wo hat denn bitte Crysis das Genre geprägt?


 
find ich auch ,,crysis is 08/15 as its best


----------



## Kartamus (8. März 2013)

System Shock 2 fehlt


----------



## RedDragon20 (9. März 2013)

Marten-Broadcloak schrieb:


> Wo hat denn bitte Crysis das Genre geprägt?


 
Inwiefern hat denn z.B. Bioshock das Genre geprägt? Richtig: Durch sein unverbrauchtes Setting und der tollen Atmosphäre und NICHT durch kluges Gameplay. 
Wenn man sagen kann, dass Crysis das Genre prägte, dann mit seiner damals herausragenden Grafik. Und diese Prägung geht sogar soweit, dass man auch heute noch, fast 6 Jahre später, von "Crysis-Niveau" spricht, wenn Spiele mit entsprechender Grafik erscheinen, obwohl Crysis heute alles andere als herausragend gut aussieht. Du siehst, die Prägung ist vorhanden.

Und ich gehe sogar soweit und behaupte, dass wir (also die PC-Spieler) heute nicht so gegen "schlechte Konsolengrafik" wettern würden, wenn Crysis nicht released worden wäre. Immerhin hat Crysis selbst den Laien deutlich gezeigt, dass der PC in Sachen Leistung die Konsolen frühstückt.


----------



## mab72 (9. März 2013)

Shooter gleich stillstand!

In shootern bekommt man regelmässig neue winzig kleine umgebungs-kulissen,, hübschere grafik, andere waffen und in manchen irgendwelche Zauber fähigkeiten a´la mass effect oder sci-fi a´la crysis nano suit.
Ist das weiterentwicklung oder fortschritt...NEIN!
Es ist eher das aufhübschen, das ablenken vom stillstand.

Warum gibt es keinen shooter in dem ich jemanden das knie zerschiessen kann, welches dann blutet und wo ich den einschuss sehen kann? Und der angeschossene darüber flucht/jammert/schreit/um sein leben bettelt je nach charakter? 
Warum geht es immer nur ums töten? Ein schuss in beide beine oder arme sollte den gegner doch auch ausschalten.
Warum gibt es bis heute keinen wirklich realistischen shooter?
Mit einer richtigen spannenden, nachvollziehbaren geschichte mit multiple-choice dialogen und absoluter bewegungsfreiht(geschlossene tür? na und wird aufgeschossen) in einer riesigen realistischen und schmutzigen metropole, wie in einem action film a´la leatal weapon oder stirb langsam?
Technisch wäre das längst möglich...aber solange man den stillstand hoch leben lässt(wie auf solchen seiten) wird das wohl nicht passieren!?


----------



## RedDragon20 (9. März 2013)

mab72 schrieb:


> Shooter gleich stillstand!
> 
> In shootern bekommt man regelmässig neue winzig kleine umgebungs-kulissen,, hübschere grafik, andere waffen und in manchen irgendwelche Zauber fähigkeiten a´la mass effect oder sci-fi a´la crysis nano suit.
> Ist das weiterentwicklung oder fortschritt...NEIN!
> ...


 
Und was hat es für spielerischen Nutzen, wenn man seinen Gegnern ins Knie schießen kann oder in beide Arme und man den Einschuss noch sehen kann? o_O Kann sein, dass du dich unglücklich ausgedrückt hast, aber ich finde das Beispiel irgendwie...krank. 
Weder hat es spielerischen Nutzen, noch ist es (in meinen Augen) moralisch vertretbar. Spiele sollen Spiele bleiben, uns unterhalten und sich NICHT der Realität nähern. Sonst bräuchten wir doch keine Spiele mehr. 

Multi Choice-Dialoge und die Bewegungsfreiheit sind eine gute Idee, aber Leathal Weapon und Stirb Langsam sind wenig gute Beispiele dafür, da sie eigentlich mit keiner klugen Handlung punkten, sondern mit reiner Brain Off-Action. Und Open World passt nicht überall und ist auch kein Qualitätsmerkmal, sondern lediglich absolute subjektive Ansichtssache.


----------



## Reisend-In-Blei (9. März 2013)

Woran merkt man, dass man älter wird?
Logo:
daran, dass die wirklichen Meilensteine wie Duke Nukem 3d und Star Wars: Dark Forces in die Liste noch nicht aufgenommen sind.

Zu der damaligen Zeit waren das neben Doom eindeutig DIE Kracher.
Auch Far Cry ist neben Unreal absolut zu recht vertreten - ich würde auch noch Crysis mit hinein bringen, denn zur Veröffentlichung haben alle mit offenen Mündern vor dem Bildschirmen gesessen.
Diese Shooter waren für mich persönlich die absoluten Wendepunkte in der Geschichte der Shooter.


----------



## Enisra (9. März 2013)

Reisend-In-Blei schrieb:


> Woran merkt man, dass man älter wird?
> Logo:
> daran, dass die wirklichen Meilensteine wie Duke Nukem 3d und Star Wars: Dark Forces in die Liste noch nicht aufgenommen sind.


 
Oder daran, das die noch immer indiziert sind und Gutmenschen sich über den Punkt sicher aufregen würden und Computec anschwärzen, weil das ja garnicht geht das solche Spiele Kinder zu sehen bekommen


----------



## Reisend-In-Blei (9. März 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> Oder daran, das die noch immer indiziert sind und Gutmenschen sich über den Punkt sicher aufregen würden und Computec anschwärzen, weil das ja garnicht geht das solche Spiele Kinder zu sehen bekommen



WORD!
Die welt ist voller Schwachsinn ...


----------



## MisterSmith (9. März 2013)

Der erste FPS bei dem ich das Gefühl hatte, es ist mehr als nur Ballern war Strife. War wohl mitunter einer der ersten Ego-Shooter mit RPG-Elementen.




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5bGfU57F06Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## MichaelG (10. März 2013)

Da fehlt so einiges: Farcry 2 (wenn auch das Respawning nervte waren aber Dinge wie die Flammenausbreitung und die KI top.

System Shock 2 gehört für mich ebenso in die Liste wie Outcast, F.E.A.R., Vietcong (allein schon die zig tausend Grüntöne und das Heilungssystem im Hardcore-Modus wo man eben nur einen Teil heilen konnte),  

Auch Spiele wie Sniper Elite mit der Killcam und der eingerechneten Ballistik wären zu nennen.

Max Payne 1 gehört für mich mit dem Thema Bullet Time ebenfalls mit Sicherheit in die Liste. Gleiches gilt für Fallout 3 mit dem Resetting des Endzeitszenarios in 3D. 

Desweiteren Borderlands mit den abgedrehten Charakteren, den unzähligen Waffen und Upgrades sowie dem Grafikstil.

Crysis 1 würde ich aus Gründen von Features wie dem Nanosuit und der damaligen Grafikreferenz in die Liste mit aufnehmen.

Desweiteren fehlt mir in der Liste das erste Tomb Raider. Die Mischung aus Shooter, Adventure und Rätseln war damals ziemlich einzigartig.

Dishonored-Maske des Zorns wäre ebenfalls ein Kandidat. Durch diverse Entscheidungsoptionen kann man bei cleveren Vorgehen Missionen auch ohne einen Kill erledigen. Das ist alá Boneur.


----------



## shippy74 (10. März 2013)

mab72 schrieb:


> Warum gibt es keinen shooter in dem ich jemanden das knie zerschiessen kann, welches dann blutet und wo ich den einschuss sehen kann? Und der angeschossene darüber flucht/jammert/schreit/um sein leben bettelt je nach charakter?
> Warum geht es immer nur ums töten? Ein schuss in beide beine oder arme sollte den gegner doch auch ausschalten.
> Warum gibt es bis heute keinen wirklich realistischen shooter?



Weil das die wenisten wollen? Hätte echt keine Lust mehr zu Spielen wenn da überall schreiende Menschen liegen. Was kommt dann als nächstes? verstümmelte Kinder, Frauen vergewaltigen? KEIN BEDARF, das Spiel soll unterhalten und nicht irgendwelche Perversen Phantasien unterstützen.
Gegner Kommt, Peng Tot, reicht völlig aus,man sollte Gewalt nicht noch unnötig verherrlichen. Ich Spiel gerne Shooter aber das ginge mir dann doch deutlich zu weit.Gegner Kampfunfähig machen kann man auch wenn man sich anschleicht und ihnen eins über die Rübe zieht, geht in einigen Spielen Prima und tut seinen Zweck. Bei so nem Text wundert mich auch nicht warum Ego Shooter und deren Spieler immer als Potenzielle Amok Läufer angesehen werden. 
Mein Tipp; Mach mal ne pause mit Shootern.


----------



## Crysisheld (10. März 2013)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Der erste FPS bei dem ich das Gefühl hatte, es ist mehr als nur Ballern war Strife. War wohl mitunter einer der ersten Ego-Shooter mit RPG-Elementen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Oh das Spiel kannte ich noch gar nicht. System Shock 1 war bei mir das erste Spiel nach Doom, wo ich auch gemerkt habe hey Story ist was tolles wenn vorhanden. Was ist eigentlich mit Terminator Skynet?


----------

